# Is this a good saddle and price?



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

I've had it with my cheapo synthetic. I can barely walk and I want a new saddle that is a comfortable ride. I'm thinking about buying this one. He said he got it for his smallest horse, and I think it will fit my new (rocky mtn) saddle horse. I'm seriously considering going and buying this. What do you think?

http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/2185883816.html


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what size you are, but a 17 1/2" seat is a very large saddle (for a BIG rider). It may fit your horse, but if you are sliding around in it, that's a problem. I'm a large woman and I went to a saddle retailer and found I was comfortable on a 17" saddle. Otherwise I think that's probably a really nice saddle. Others here know more about fitting saddles than I do.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

GrannyCarol is right, a 17 1/2" western saddle is huge. 

At that price I'm thinking, "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is" something's up with it, either it's hot or damaged.


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

I'm 5'9 and wear a 12-14 pant size. My 16 in feels too snug and my 10yo dd does great with a 16 in (which is a little big for her, but we got it to for her to grow into). According to the western size charts I need a 17 in. I'm ample in the behind . I rode a larger saddle when I tried out a horse and felt that it was much more comfortable.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

A circle Y Flex saddle is synthetic. The only way you can tell if a saddle will fit your horse and you is to try it on, or the same model, with the same bars. If you wear a 12-14 in pants a 17" is way too big for you, especially if you buy a good quality saddle. I would find a good quality leather saddle and take your horse with you to try it on. You can buy a good older saddle for less than that. If you can borrow saddles from friends, find out what fits both of you and look on ebay, if you know exactly what you want. Twenty five years ago the only way you could get a 17" western saddle was by custom order, that's how big they are.
Circle Y makes good saddles, I know nothing about their synthetics.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

The Circle Y saddles are not known to be a particularly 'good' high-end brand name for western saddles. It may have cost over $1000 new, I've not looked at western saddles for years but based on the current market I'd guess $500 is probably a fairly reasonable average for a used saddle like this.

I would find out what kind of a tree it has. If it's a full Quarter Horse tree, it may be too wide for a smaller, narrower type of horse so you need to make sure it has enough clearance under the pommel to stay well above the withers.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm really confused... I'm only 5'3", and wear size 12-14 jeans depending on brand (I weigh 160 lbs, which is "ample" for my height, lol), and I ride in a 15" western saddle....in fact, I just bought a 14" western saddle for my 14.1HH pony, Tony, and I don't find it too snug to ride comfortably in.

I ride in a 17" ENGLISH saddle......


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I suspect that this man might not know how to measure a western saddle- It just doesn't look that big to me.
But you were thinking of trying it on your horse before buying, right? Fitting a saddle, especially on a gaited horse, can be tricky. If it presses on the shoulder especially, it can cause a horse not to want to gait.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't know about the brand or price, but I will echo what others have stated. 

The only way to know is to put it on your horse and have someone that knows their saddle fitting confirm it fits, then for you to sit in it and make sure it's good for you too. Please find someone who knows how to fit a saddle well and see if they'll help you locate a saddle. An ill-fitting saddle can be horrible for a horse's back and temperment.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I should have said Circle Y used to make decent quality saddles--the only ones I've ridden are 50 yrs old or so now--they may not be the same quality now. $500.00 is way too much money for a synthetic used saddle IMO. I have seen used older name brand leather saddles on Craigs list for $250.00-$450.00. They claimed they were in good shape, I didn't see them.

My saddle is a 15" and I wear a size 12.


----------



## hrslvrtrailridr (Jan 9, 2007)

Circle Y makes both synthetic and leather saddles. The one advertised appears to be leather and in very good condition. Having the flex tree usually adds to the overall price. I have seen them (leather with flex tree) for well over $1000.00 in catalogs. $500 would be a decent price in the current market. I have heard both pro and con on latter day circle Y's. It would be best if you could check it out and see if it fit you and your horse first.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Jill. Western and English saddles are measured differently, so you will fit a different "size" in the 2 different types.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Jill. Western and English saddles are measured differently, so you will fit a different "size" in the 2 different types.


Lol, yes, that was my point; As a person that rides in a 17" English saddle, I also ride in a 15" Western. I thought perhaps the original poster was remembering her sizes backwards......


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I did a quick Google search and this saddle new (depending on the model and size) is at least $1500.00, and is leather. I'm wondering why it's being offered at third of the new price when it looks like it's had very few rides. A prior poster had a good point, it might not be a 17 1/2" saddle it very well could have been measured incorrectly. I'd take a look at it and measure it myself, check out the bars, and all that good stuff. I'd still always wonder if it was hot tho.


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...m_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=googleshopping

THis is the exact saddle. I love it, it is leather. I couldn't bring my horse, but I brought the saddle that he is used to using that fits well. It is a 17 in according to the serial number. It is a 2008 model. I'm confident that it fits me well. Everything looks the same as my other saddle except this one is about 2 inches longer length, but it is rounded in the back, the other is squared off. We shall see how it fits as soon as I can. The guy that sold it just fractured a hip and won't be riding any time soon, is moving, and selling all his horse stuff. He said he needed the money (when I asked why he is selling). I'm still a little concerned that it's a little too good to be true, that's a huge difference in price for as new as it is and how good of shape it's in, it really is like new, just a few scuffs. 

I don't get the 3-way rigging though, what is the benefit and how do I decide which way to use?

ETA: I know most of you don't agree that I need a 17 in, which may be true, but dd's is 16 and the one I've been using is 16, I've ridden in another 16 and not been comfortable-ever. When I went to test another horse, I rode in their 17 and really, really liked it (it was shaped like this circle y). This one I just got feels so good to sit in on a stand. I can fit into a 16, but I think I prefer a 17.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

I've never had one but Circle Y makes well known factory saddles. This one is built on a "Steele Co." flex saddle tree which is a factory tree that many differerent manufactuers use in their saddles. Circle Y saddles are usually made in two models, with one having a wider gullet. The saddle is leather and it appears to be a trail model which should weigh about 35 pounds. It probably retailed for about $1400 when new. The 17 inch seat is pretty large and likely too big for most lady riders. I would say it's a decent factory saddle at a decent price but whether it fits the horse or not is impossible to tell. With the correct padding it may be quite usable but then again it may not.


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

This one is the narrow gullet, and it's pretty light weight, imo. According to the specs it should weight 26lbs.

Here's the chart I'm looking at, I'm 5'9 and weigh 185--I wouldn't consider myself pear shaped. I'm in the upper portion of a 16" saddle size, I don't think it's so far off that a 17" would swaller me whole . 


http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/saddle-seat-size-chart.html


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

http://www.saddleupshop.com/main.html?view=category&tid=&cid=&CatID=189

This link has a pic of three way western rigging. It's basically a double ring, in skirt, that allows you to move the latigo from full forward to 7/8ths, to 3/4s, position. You might find it easiest to just use the rearward ring, which puts the latigo in a 3/4s position. I would not use the "full forward" ring since it's likely to cause the saddle to tip up in the back, as well as place the saddle further back on the horse.

Don't worry about the seat size. If you like it and it's comfortable for you and the horse. Just enjoy the ride.


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks a bunch for that link. It pointed out that the girth is attached to the bottom of the skirt instead of the tree. Now I see why the saddle came with a 28" girth. I was wondering what kind of horse could use this narrow saddle, with a super small girth, and carry the 250+lb man I bought the saddle from.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

In my world, Circle Y saddles are not considered good quality saddles at all and one would be very fortunate to get $500 for a resale on something that was $1500 new. We see a lot of used Circle Y for sale in tack shops because people find they want a better quality saddle with a better universal fit.

I totally disagree with the sizing chart you're using for reference because fender length has nothing to do with seat size at all and I think they're encouraging riders to use grossly oversized saddles.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I know that when I choose to sell my saddle craigslist was not around I used E Bay. 
A new saddle like I sold would be around $2,800, I sold it for $1,800. Not bad at all.
It was made at "Bobs Customs Saddles" in Scottsdale AZ. and was a Monte Foreman Genuine Balanced Ride saddle, which is a select group of people that I had to target, as not many know what a Balanced Ride Saddle is.
My friend a few miles from me still has her Fallis Balanced Ride from the mid 50's~!
Which was made by John Fallis.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> My friend a few miles from me still has her Fallis Balanced Ride from the mid 50's~!
> Which was made by John Fallis.


The benefit of buying good quality tack is that you'll likely pay more the first time but you only have to buy it once. Certain series of used Eamore saddles are currently selling for more than double what they were worth new.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

> Certain series of used Eamore saddles are currently selling for more than double what they were worth new.



I can tell you why! I rode in one once...I'd kill for a sweet ride like that again! Like climbing into an easy chair!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Harmony_Meadows, the old F Eamore's are the family heirlooms of the equine industry. Most get handed down to the next generation or at least that's how it works in my family. There isn't much outside custom built than can match their quality and workmanship. 

The old rancher's has to be over 50 years old and the only thing that convinced him to hand his down was finding out that Eamore's had started custom building saddles and he literally took his original down and demanded they make him another one just like he had - right down to the tooling.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I have a Circle Y Flex Tree, different model than the one shown but it's a current one - paid the retail price for it too! They are not cheaply _made_ saddles, although I will agree they are cheap _looking_. I have a love/hate relationship with mine, it fits my horse great (that's the only reason I bought it, needed the extra extra wide tree), but lacks that solid leather feel and look I prefer. So I ride it for my horse's sake more than mine. It is comfortable, and I have no complaints about riding in it, except that it feels...well.... cheap! I had my saddle guy take a look at it when I had my REAL (but too narrow for my mutton-withered mare) saddle cleaned and oiled, and he said it was fine. Just made with newer components made for lightness more than anything. They're good saddles for mass produced types. I'd really rather have a nice heavy custom one though!


----------

